# April 2013 ladies!



## FarmerMama

Just tested positive at 11 DPO with digital with conception indicator ( early I know but couldn't help it! Due date estimated to be April 3rd! Any others yet?!


----------



## wannabwatkins

FarmerMama said:


> Just tested positive at 11 DPO with digital with conception indicator ( early I know but couldn't help it! Due date estimated to be April 3rd! Any others yet?!

Yes , I am due April 4th


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Due april 7th!


----------



## AubreyDavis

I'm due april 2nd :D !!!


----------



## doggylover

I'm April 9th, although my BFP was so faint today at 13dpo that I am just taking one day at a time!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

doggylover said:


> I'm April 9th, although my BFP was so faint today at 13dpo that I am just taking one day at a time!

Mine was super faint the first day i tested! But i kept testing and its darker! 

Sending sticky thoughts your way!!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks! Husband is bringing home some digis tonight. Am going to do one in the morning, but won't hold my breath. I hear they are less sensitive than sticks and if I'm barely showing on a stick then I doubt I will show on a digi yet! So will save the second digi for later on the week!

I have poas 4 times today! Ridiculous!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

doggylover said:


> Thanks! Husband is bringing home some digis tonight. Am going to do one in the morning, but won't hold my breath. I hear they are less sensitive than sticks and if I'm barely showing on a stick then I doubt I will show on a digi yet! So will save the second digi for later on the week!
> 
> I have poas 4 times today! Ridiculous!

Same thing here! i took a digi on the first day i got my super faint and ended up getting a not pg on the digi...kept testing with frer and line got darker! might be too early!


----------



## Sorsha

Estimated dute date April 8th here! I will admit I have taken six tests of three different brands (3 line, 3 digital) in the last two days, and now I almost believe it's really happening. :D

doggylover--I first tested at 13 dpo, and my line was very faint (see here--not the best pic, I can hardly see it at all there, but it isn't much darker in person). Only a smidge darker today at 14 dpo either. I think that's pretty normal. Sticky vibes for you! :dust:


----------



## doggylover

I took my digi this morning, nd was convinced it wouldn't show up so I took another IC just to be sure in my mind!

The digi came up pregnant in less than a minute, and 1-2 after about 3 mins, but the IC line is barely there- worse than yesterday!! Shows ICs are not really very reliable, especially as IC was supposed to be more sensitive than digi!

Having wee tuggy cramps again today on my right hand side, which is also where I ovulated. Hopefully that's good! I'm paranoid right now about ending in mc like my last pregnancy, but trying to enjoy every second.

Thanks Sorsha! Glad to know plenty of others are having faint lines as well!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Sorsha

I had some weird pinch-y cramps last night, made me a little nervous. But based on this morning's test my levels are still going up, so hopefully all's well. :) It's hard not to be nervous, especially since this is my first time so I have no experience to compare things to. 

Who else here having their first?


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Its my first too!!!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

This is my first baba as well! I got to 6w5 with my last pregnancy but this feels totally different. Maybe because last time I didn't know until 6 weeks, but this time I feel so much more nauseous.


----------



## FarmerMama

Congrats to all you ladies! Prayers for sticky beans all around! I've been having some mild cramping but so far that's it!


----------



## doggylover

My cramping is a little worse this afternoon, still feels like tugging on my hips rather than af style cramps, but I am just praying praying for this to be a sticky one!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Had some cramping, back aches, and now nausea :( 

Hope you girls are hanging in there!!!


----------



## Sorsha

I've been crampy this afternoon too. Just finished googling to reassure myself that this is normal. :) Hope we're all feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## doggylover

My husband has put a ban on googling! He thinks it leads me to the worst information(usually does...) so I am banned. And I think he's kind of right...otherwise I get neurotic!


----------



## Steph82

Hello Ladies,

Could I join your group? I'm due in April as well. 

Have my first appt with LPN tomorrow morning (paperwork and blood). I only POAS the day i missed my period. Got a light positive. Have not tested since and feeling a bit nervous :wacko: . 
I wanted to pick up some more tests on Sunday to see if the line is darker, but OH felt that it would just be a waste of money since AF hasn't shown. 

Where are you guys all located?


----------



## doggylover

Welcome Stephanie!! Congrats! Hope your appointment goes well. I'm in the uk and just 4 weeks pregnant today, so very early days.


----------



## Sorsha

Hi Steph82!

I've been testing every morning since my BFP just to watch the lines progress--but they are dollar store tests so very little money wasted. :) But you only need one--as they say, a line is a line! Hope your appointment goes well! I was hoping to see my doc this week to make it officially confirmed, but when I called today it turned out he's on holiday until next Monday. Of all the weeks to be away...

Funny, doggylover, google actually makes me less neurotic. I start having some symptom, and then I start worrying about it, and I just keep worrying until I look it up and see that yes, lots of people experience that and it's no big deal. Well, I still keep worrying a little in case I'm that rare person for whom it is a big deal, but I worry less. ;)


----------



## Steph82

Sorsha said:


> Hi Steph82!
> 
> I've been testing every morning since my BFP just to watch the lines progress--but they are dollar store tests so very little money wasted. :) But you only need one--as they say, a line is a line! Hope your appointment goes well! I was hoping to see my doc this week to make it officially confirmed, but when I called today it turned out he's on holiday until next Monday. Of all the weeks to be away...
> 
> Funny, doggylover, google actually makes me less neurotic. I start having some symptom, and then I start worrying about it, and I just keep worrying until I look it up and see that yes, lots of people experience that and it's no big deal. Well, I still keep worrying a little in case I'm that rare person for whom it is a big deal, but I worry less. ;)


LOL The doctor being on vacation is something that would happen to me :haha:
I had actually asked them if I could just come in at 7 weeks for the US but they said no! lol. I have to go in to give blood and answer questions


----------



## FarmerMama

Hello Steph! Welcome! I also had a very light positive and then retested the next day with the digital with conception indicator (its more sensitive than a digital alone) and got a positive! also keep in mind your HCG level should double every 48 hours so if you wait a couple days it should give you a darker line! I'm located in canada :)


----------



## Sorsha

I'm in Canada too (Toronto, to be exact). Whereabouts are you, FarmerMama?


----------



## FarmerMama

Sorsha said:


> I'm in Canada too (Toronto, to be exact). Whereabouts are you, FarmerMama?

Im in Manitoba!


----------



## FarmerMama

This will be my third pregnancy, what about everyone else? I have a little boy born in feb 2008 and a little girl born may 2010.


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

First pregnancy here!!!!!


----------



## doggylover

Welcome ladies! This is also my first and I'm praying that it's sticky!


----------



## FarmerMama

Congrats Tccjones and doggy lover! How long we're you ttc?


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

FarmerMama said:


> Congrats Tccjones and doggy lover! How long we're you ttc?

This was only our 2nd month....june we were ntnp and this month was the lucky month! All we did was dtd every other day! We are def lucky with this!!!


----------



## Sorsha

My first too! Seems like we have a lot of first-timers here. :)

How many people are you all telling at this early stage? I told DH right away, of course, and we're planning on letting my parents and his know as long as everything checks out at my first doctor's appt, and I may tell a couple of close friends. But we're planning on waiting to announce it to extended family and others until after the usual three-month wait.


----------



## FarmerMama

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> FarmerMama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Tccjones and doggy lover! How long we're you ttc?
> 
> This was only our 2nd month....june we were ntnp and this month was the lucky month! All we did was dtd every other day! We are def lucky with this!!!Click to expand...

That's awesome!


----------



## wannabwatkins

It was our second month as well...1st appt Friday


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Sorsha said:


> My first too! Seems like we have a lot of first-timers here. :)
> 
> How many people are you all telling at this early stage? I told DH right away, of course, and we're planning on letting my parents and his know as long as everything checks out at my first doctor's appt, and I may tell a couple of close friends. But we're planning on waiting to announce it to extended family and others until after the usual three-month wait.

We are going to wait to tell friends but def going to tell family/parents!!! 
How are you girls feeling today?!


----------



## FarmerMama

Sorsha said:


> My first too! Seems like we have a lot of first-timers here. :)
> 
> How many people are you all telling at this early stage? I told DH right away, of course, and we're planning on letting my parents and his know as long as everything checks out at my first doctor's appt, and I may tell a couple of close friends. But we're planning on waiting to announce it to extended family and others until after the usual three-month wait.

Congrats! We have told my mom, sister and a few close friends but same we're gonna wait the three months.


----------



## FarmerMama

I'm feeling great! Getting a bit worried with how forgetful I'm getting though! Drove around town with my cell phone on the roof of my car for awhile this morning, already lost one that way!


----------



## doggylover

FarmerMama said:


> Congrats Tccjones and doggy lover! How long we're you ttc?

This is our 11th month but only 7th cycle as I have super long, irregular cycles. Got pregnant cycle 2 in December but mc in January, and although we were trying after that, I don't think either of us had our heart in it until the last two cycles.

In terms of telling, I have a vacation next week with just my best friend, so dh and I decided I must tell her, just In case anything goes wrong when we are away. Then telling our families at 7/8 weeks and everyone else after first scan!!

Also have to tell my BFF as I am her bridesmaid in September and am worried I won't fit in the dress!! :haha:


----------



## Sorsha

I'm feeling pretty good today--was very crampy yesterday but hardly at all today so far, which is a relief. Most random symptom I've had: itchy arms and legs! I often get dry skin in the winter, and always moisturize after showering, but I rarely get this itchy in the middle of the humid summer.

Have you ladies had any issues with morning sickness yet? I'm periodically queasy but haven't had any problems keeping food down, just have less appetite than usual when I am eating. Really hoping it stays that way! :)


----------



## Steph82

Sorsha said:


> I'm feeling pretty good today--was very crampy yesterday but hardly at all today so far, which is a relief. Most random symptom I've had: itchy arms and legs! I often get dry skin in the winter, and always moisturize after showering, but I rarely get this itchy in the middle of the humid summer.
> 
> Have you ladies had any issues with morning sickness yet? I'm periodically queasy but haven't had any problems keeping food down, just have less appetite than usual when I am eating. Really hoping it stays that way! :)



Sorsha I feel the same! I have had a wave of nausea maybe twice... Nothing else so far. I do feel full quicker! FXd that it stays this way lol


----------



## FarmerMama

So sorry for your loss doggylover, all the best to you. A vacation sounds great, hope you have a blast!

Im the same as you Sorsha, periodical queasiness but haven't thrown anything up yet. My last pregnancy every time I took my prenatal vitamin I threw up and it didn't matter what i did! Hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## doggylover

I have queasiness as well, but not as bad today. It doesn't feel like I will throw up really, more just like my stomach is churning; it's hard to describe.

The tears are coming thick and fast yesterday and today though :haha:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

I feel pretty normal besides the on and off cramps and sore boobs....no nausea really....havent been hungry much lately....im sure it will all catch up to me!


----------



## doggylover

I got my dh a book about what to expect and he said so seriously last nigh "we should check for any best engorgement" since I wanted to know myself I let him have a pod long stare. What is it with men and boobs?! He was transfixed (as always!) and he said there is definitely some engorgement, but I don't see it. Think he is just trying to make sure he gets daily peeks :haha:


----------



## Bun87

Hello! Pleas can I join too? :) We got married 2.5 weeks ago and started ttc straight away... tested at 10dpo with a negative, then tested today at 12dpo and got a faint line! By my calculations our bun will be cooked around 13th April next year! 

This is the 10dpo negative and 12dpo test from this morning - have posted this on a couple of threads, still think my eyes are tricking me!

https://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/gemmy87/20120802_071204.jpg

xxx


----------



## FarmerMama

Bun87 said:


> Hello! Pleas can I join too? :) We got married 2.5 weeks ago and started ttc straight away... tested at 10dpo with a negative, then tested today at 12dpo and got a faint line! By my calculations our bun will be cooked around 13th April next year!
> 
> This is the 10dpo negative and 12dpo test from this morning - have posted this on a couple of threads, still think my eyes are tricking me!
> 
> https://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i404/gemmy87/20120802_071204.jpg
> 
> xxx

 Welcome! Your definitely pregnant, congrats!


----------



## FarmerMama

Well today my boobs have started hurting and I must say I am extremely irritable!


----------



## doggylover

Bun87 welcome and congrats, those bfps are looking great!

Afm today I told my best friend as she and I are on holiday together next week and we wanted to make sure she knew in case something goes wrong. I was shaking with nerves, and I think it's because we are terrified. Both myself and dh are convinced this pregnancy will end in mc like last time, and we are just petrified. We are delighted, of course, but it's proving to be much more difficult for us to try and move past what happened than I thought.


----------



## FarmerMama

doggylover said:


> today I told my best friend as she and I are on holiday together next week and we wanted to make sure she knew in case something goes wrong. I was shaking with nerves, and I think it's because we are terrified. Both myself and dh are convinced this pregnancy will end in mc like last time, and we are just petrified. We are delighted, of course, but it's proving to be much more difficult for us to try and move past what happened than I thought.

keeping you in my thoughts, I have never been in your situation but I can imagine how stressful this is on you. Hope your feeling a bit better now, and that you have a great vacation!


----------



## doggylover

Thank you so much, I'm looking forward to getting away and getting a break, hopefully my mind won't go into over drive while I spend my days relaxing!!!


----------



## FarmerMama

How's everyone feeling? Any new symptoms? Was thinking we could share our names if your ok with that, mines Gena, but pronounced Jenna :)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Sounds great Gena! My name is kim. 
Im feeling ok...mostly tired all the time! My OH went out yest and bought another box of frer "just to make sure" im pregnant! Lol! First doctor appointment is tomorrow- excited but nervous!!!! Hope you ladies are doing ok! :)


----------



## FarmerMama

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> My OH went out yest and bought another box of frer "just to make sure" im pregnant! Lol! First doctor appointment is tomorrow- excited but nervous!!!! Hope you ladies are doing ok! :)

That's so cute! 

My doctors appointment isn't until Sept 5th, seems like a long time, hopefully I hear before then if I get accepted to have a midwife! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## Mummy2be2013

Im due April 2nd :) x x


----------



## FarmerMama

Mummy2be2013 said:


> Im due April 2nd :) x x

Congrats and welcome! Is this your first?


----------



## doggylover

Hi gena and Kim! I'm Sarah!

Kim- I bought some frers last week, and plan on taking one tomorrow :haha: I haven't tested since Thursday, but feel the need to test again! I also have a digi I am going to use this week (I will be 5 weeks and want to see the 3+ on my digi!) and then another frer I'll probably use at some point too! 

Just want to make sure!!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

Hi ladies! My name is Shanna, due April 13th, and would love to join you. This is my husband and I's third. I am feeling pretty good. Nausea that comes and goes. Seems worse in the evening. And I've been sleeping terribly. Breasts are very tender as well but other than that, I am mostly feeling excited. I look forward to getting to know you all over the next 9 months.


----------



## doggylover

Hi to everyone who has just arrived! I'm so glad to have some ladies to share this journey with!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

doggylover said:


> Hi gena and Kim! I'm Sarah!
> 
> Kim- I bought some frers last week, and plan on taking one tomorrow :haha: I haven't tested since Thursday, but feel the need to test again! I also have a digi I am going to use this week (I will be 5 weeks and want to see the 3+ on my digi!) and then another frer I'll probably use at some point too!
> 
> Just want to make sure!!:blush::blush::blush:

My tests were very faint starting off so to now see the test line appear right away and so much darker than the control line makes me excited!!! :)


----------



## Sorsha

Hello new folks! :wave:

My real name is Megan. :)

I've been testing now and then just to see the line get darker... It was almost as dark as the control line today! That was neat to see.

First appointment with midwife is next Monday (the 13th). I'm planning on calling my GP tomorrow to make an appointment to see him too, just so he knows what's up. I mentioned that I wanted to go with a midwife for a home birth when I was in for my physical a couple months ago and told him we were going to start trying, and he wanted me to come in to discuss other possibilities, so I will. But I'm 99.99% sure I'm going with the midwife!

Was poking around various online baby stores today... I don't feel it makes much sense to start buying things until we at least know whether it's a boy or a girl (a little frustrating that so many items are designed to be so gender specific) but it's fun to browse. :D


----------



## FarmerMama

Hi Shanna, welcome! I am pregnant with my third as well :)

With my past 2 I found out what I was having but I'm thinking this time I am going to leave it as a surprise. What about everyone else? Finding out or surprise?

And I still have one test left that I'm tempted to do just to see how dark the line would be!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

We are def finding out!!! It is our first and we cant wait to start getting things ready for our LO! :)


----------



## FarmerMama

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> We are def finding out!!! It is our first and we cant wait to start getting things ready for our LO! :)

I know what you mean! When I was pregnant with my first my ultrasound kept getting pushed back and I didn't end up finding out until a month before he was born, it was torture having to wait so long!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

That would drive me crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorsha

DH kind of likes the idea of being surprised, but I want to know beforehand. Partly for practical reasons (shopping!), but mainly because I think it'll make me feel more connected to the baby before s/he's born, being able to pick a name and so on, and also I suspect we'll have so much to think about during the actual birth we wouldn't really enjoy the surprise then. He doesn't feel strongly about it, so he's fine with that. :)


----------



## lilyc

April 10! would love a buddy :D


----------



## doggylover

Hi shanna and Megan!

We are definitely finding out as well! I never ever wanted to, always wanted a surprise, but we decided a few months ago that after our mc we would do all the things you aren't supposed to want to do (like find out gender, tell people early etc) and enjoy every second of this baby!

I'll still paint our nursery more or less neutral in case we have a different gender afterwards, and probably buy more or less gender neutral clothes just in case they are wrong haha!


----------



## FarmerMama

lilyc said:


> April 10! would love a buddy :D

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! I went to the doctor today for my pregnancy confirmation and wouldn't you know it those 9 pregnancy tests didn't lie!!!:haha:

I get to go back in 3 weeks and see the little peanut and get an official edd! Hope everyone is doing good!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> Hey girls! I went to the doctor today for my pregnancy confirmation and wouldn't you know it those 9 pregnancy tests didn't lie!!!:haha:
> 
> I get to go back in 3 weeks and see the little peanut and get an official edd! Hope everyone is doing good!!! :)

:rofl: glad to know your nine tests weren't all wrong!!!! Nice to get official confirmation though I bet!! And im so jealous of your scan in three weeks...I have 7 to wait :cry:


----------



## Trying4kiddo3

We are going to find out. Or at least hope to. We have one of each so I would love a surprise but DH wants to know. It's probably for the best anyhow considering we have no baby stuff anymore. Gave it all away thinking our son would be our last. Anyhow, scheduled my first appointment for September 12th.


----------



## Mummy2be2013

FarmerMama said:


> Mummy2be2013 said:
> 
> 
> Im due April 2nd :) x x
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Is this your first?Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes it is my first :) Jut got my first appointment through with the midwife, i have no idea what to expect so im really nervous! x x x x


----------



## doggylover

Boy am I crampy today.trying not to freak out, but can't help it!


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm due 18th April :)


----------



## FarmerMama

NatalieW said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm due 18th April :)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## FarmerMama

I've been away for a few days at the in laws with no Internet (which sucks!) but I'm back now! 
Are you feeling any better now Sarah? How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies how are we all doing?


----------



## iwanababybump

Morning ladies can I join got my :bfp: on the 4th and I'm due around the 16th


----------



## doggylover

I am feeling a lot better now, still get odd cramps but nothing major. Weirdly I get them when I stand up if I have been lying down?! I'm enjoying the last few days of my holiday at the minute, and then back home on Wednesday.

How is everyone else? Any major symptoms yet? I'm still on zero lol.


----------



## Sorsha

I get cramps or twinges when I stand up sometimes, doggylover! I think it's because you're doing one big movement all at once, it shakes up the muscles or something. ;)

No severe symptoms so far. *knock on wood* I think the one that affects me the most is I've just got a lot less energy than usual... When I'm out and about I want to sit down for a bit every hour or so, and I can't exercise for very long before I feel tired. But I'd rather deal with that than full-out morning sickness or strong aversions.

6 weeks today! And I have my first midwife appointment. Very excited! :)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! I went from no symptoms to cramping on and off and then nausea for most of the day :/ i find the nausea is usually only when i havent ate for a couple hours- OH thinks im crazy bc i eat about every 2-3 hours just to keep nausea away! 

Hope you girls are doing ok!


----------



## doggylover

Kim I also find if I get hungry I get a little nauseous. In the (French) supermarket earlier I couldn't walk past the fish stand. I'm not great with the smell of fish anyway, but I found it so much worse than usual!

Megan, I'll take that 'one big movement' explanation! Sounds plausible to me!and I've also found myself much more tired, although could be the heat on holiday! But I agree, would love some 'solid' symptoms to deal with!

I can't wait to graduate to 6 weeks tomorrow. That's when I started spotting and bleeding with my mc, so cannot wait to get this week over with.


----------



## elohcin

My date is the 23rd, and I just pray I carry this baby to term!


----------



## Sorsha

tccjonesbaby1 said:


> Hey girls! I went from no symptoms to cramping on and off and then nausea for most of the day :/ i find the nausea is usually only when i havent ate for a couple hours- OH thinks im crazy bc i eat about every 2-3 hours just to keep nausea away!

He shouldn't think that's crazy--that's what the doctors recommend doing for the nausea! :) 



doggylover said:


> I can't wait to graduate to 6 weeks tomorrow. That's when I started spotting and bleeding with my mc, so cannot wait to get this week over with.

Hope the week goes well for you! :hugs: I can understand being nervous--I worry enough just from reading other people's experiences.


----------



## poeticsong725

I got a faint pos 11 DPO and have retested three times since *I know I know...lol*
Line is darker, thankfully. Few symptoms on and off, and hoping for a sticky bean. Lol.
First timer here.
27, married 2 months ago.
This was our first time actively trying and BAM!
Is there a way to join this group, or do I have to just keep re-finding the page and checking updates and replies?
*waves hello!*


----------



## FarmerMama

poeticsong725 said:


> I got a faint pos 11 DPO and have retested three times since *I know I know...lol*
> Line is darker, thankfully. Few symptoms on and off, and hoping for a sticky bean. Lol.
> First timer here.
> 27, married 2 months ago.
> This was our first time actively trying and BAM!
> Is there a way to join this group, or do I have to just keep re-finding the page and checking updates and replies?
> *waves hello!*

Congrats and welcome! You should have to keep searching for the post, I always get a email and if you look under user cp it will show up if anyones commented :)


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! Well my great idea of eating small things for nausea didnt work at all. Yest i couldnt keep anything down- not even crackers and ginger ale :( ugh praying this part ends soon!!!


----------



## cre8ing

It seems pretty active in here and I hope I can keep up. I got my 1st ever BFP on Monday and my EDD is 4/23/13! I used an IC and it came up + right away and no squinter and I was amazed and super excited. I guess I was about 16dpo but my temp had dropped the week prior so I thought I was out and my cycle was off. This is my 1st pregnancy. I have a history of IF with a prior partner and am just so happy and amazed DH and I were able to get PG. :cloud9:

I hope yo have enough posts soon that I can add a siggy! I had come in tothe boards when TTC but just to see about certain questions as I didn't want to obsess more than I already was. I am here now and could use some buddies through this process.

So far I have had sore bbs since ovulation. But they are more sore now. And I get up to pee every night and have been having more difficulty in the past at getting back to sleep so am a bit tired during the day. Yesterday I had a little bit of nausea. I did some reading on it and besides eating every 2-3 hours a lot of recommendations were for protein, not crackers. That is something I usually look for anyways so i will make it a point to have protein snacks on hand.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All!

I just got my BFP yesterday, and I'm hoping I don't jinx myself by posting here. I'm due (by my calculation from O) on April 27th. This is our first, and I'm 35 next month and OH is 40 in January. 

Is anyone else having freak outs every time they pee and wipe? I practically hyperventilate!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

pbl_ge said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterday, and I'm hoping I don't jinx myself by posting here. I'm due (by my calculation from O) on April 27th. This is our first, and I'm 35 next month and OH is 40 in January.
> 
> Is anyone else having freak outs every time they pee and wipe? I practically hyperventilate!

I know i still check "just to be sure" and im 7 weeks....i dont worry as bad as i did when i was 4 weeks though! 

I cant wait for this nausea to go away!!!! I miss eating food and being able to keep it down!


----------



## cre8ing

pbl_ge - I have been doing the same thing and wondered if others are too. We are not alone in this. 

I have had a little nausea and it goes away with eating (so far). It seems to come on in the late afternoon but it's only been 2 days like that so who knows what will happen.


----------



## Sorsha

Hello new folks! And congrats!

I'm excited because my midwives just booked my ultrasounds for me (the first one, to check for Downs Syndrome indicators, at 11 weeks, and the second, just to check things out--and find out the gender hopefully!--at 18 weeks) so I know exactly when they're happening. Can't wait to see my LO for the first time! :)

How are you all doing?


----------



## Unknownstar

April 11th 2013!


----------



## cre8ing

I'm feeling really tired today. Hopefully I'll get into bed earlier tonight and hopefully that will help.

How are you deciding btwn. OB and midwife and are you using a doula? I never really thought about it before but want to spend some time reading this weekend and exploring my options.


----------



## netsy1

hey been reading these post for a while and now idlike tojoin im 6wks prego. had a myomectomy previously, hoping everything goes well, its my first one


----------



## Sorsha

cre8ing said:


> How are you deciding btwn. OB and midwife and are you using a doula? I never really thought about it before but want to spend some time reading this weekend and exploring my options.

I decided to go with a midwife for a few reasons. I like the relaxed tone to the care, and the fact that they try to give you all the facts and let you make your own decisions about optional procedures rather than pushing for one thing or another. I like that they do home visits after the birth. And I really like that I can have the birth at home, which I think will be much less stressful for me.

I'm not planning on having a doula as well. The way it works here, there'll be at least two midwives and maybe a senior midwife student as well at the birth, so I'm going to have plenty of help as it is! :)


----------



## elohcin

cre8ing said:


> I'm feeling really tired today. Hopefully I'll get into bed earlier tonight and hopefully that will help.
> 
> How are you deciding btwn. OB and midwife and are you using a doula? I never really thought about it before but want to spend some time reading this weekend and exploring my options.

The only reason I'm seeing an OB (at least for now) is because he has access to the more medical stuff (prescriptions, mostly) I am in need of for early pregnancy. Otherwise I'd go with a midwife, or unassisted again, in a heartbeat.


----------



## cre8ing

Thanks Sorsha and elohcin. As I am learning a bit more about midwives that is where I am leaning. I really didn't know anything about them before. I am scheduled to see my NP next week and will do that with a list of questions and continues to read about midwives and services in my area.


----------



## cameramommy

After trying for a year and a half, my husband and I are finally expecting a little bean in April next year! I'm thrilled and scared and nervous all in the same breath! I know I have to just trust in God that things will go as planned. Its hard to let go though! Something I waited so long for is now happening. Just want things to go right! I've never had a mc or a tubal or anything like that. I have a 3 year old daughter that is a JOY! :) I've had so many friends and people I'm close to have miscarriages and tubals, so its kind of scary for me! On the same note, I've had so many friends have healthy pregnancies too! :) Anyone want to buddy up with me would be awesome! I need someone to talk to about all of this! I've had mild cramping, but never bled or anything! Phew! All happy thoughts, keep reminding myself this! :) Congrats to all of you!:thumbup:


----------



## FarmerMama

Hello ladies! It's been awhile since I was on! How's everyone's pregnancy going so far?!


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Hey ladies! Excited to find some bump buddies!!

Due date: April 7, 2013
27yrs old & Married 2.5yrs. Got my BFP on August 1st....would have been due with first baby Aug 25th, so was happy to get my BFP before would have been due date! An early bday present (as my bday was the 9th). Had a scan at 7w5d and saw our little gummy bear and heard heartbeat at 141bpm! So excited and just trying to make it through the 24/7 nausea & fatigue. (GIRL?!) 

Will attach our first scan picture....next scan is only in October (16wk).
 



Attached Files:







little peanut.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FarmerMama

JennyNBaby said:


> :wave: Hey ladies! Excited to find some bump buddies!!
> 
> Due date: April 7, 2013
> 27yrs old & Married 2.5yrs. Got my BFP on August 1st....would have been due with first baby Aug 25th, so was happy to get my BFP before would have been due date! An early bday present (as my bday was the 9th). Had a scan at 7w5d and saw our little gummy bear and heard heartbeat at 141bpm! So excited and just trying to make it through the 24/7 nausea & fatigue. (GIRL?!)
> 
> Will attach our first scan picture....next scan is only in October (16wk).

Welcome and congrats! I have my first midwife appointment on thursday, praying it goes well! I know how your feeling with the nausea and fatigue, it's non stop for me, hoping it passes soon I can't wait to feel a little bit of normal again. 

Has anyone announced their pregnancy yet?! DH and I are planning to next weekend :)


----------



## elohcin

No announcement yet. I have had a lot of losses and am not a fan of the idea of "untelling" again (even though if I DID lose this baby we would probably tell people that had we not announced yet...which probably sounds weird, but it's just the way I'm operating anymore). But I'd also like to pick up a heartbeat first before I even consider it. We had a nice one at my 6week ultrasound, but so much can change between then and now, and I've had a MMC at this point before so it's hard to think of getting this far, announcing, and then immediately untelling. 

So right now I'm just waiting to pick up a heartbeat on my doppler before we consider our next move. :)


----------



## FarmerMama

elohcin said:


> No announcement yet. I have had a lot of losses and am not a fan of the idea of "untelling" again (even though if I DID lose this baby we would probably tell people that had we not announced yet...which probably sounds weird, but it's just the way I'm operating anymore). But I'd also like to pick up a heartbeat first before I even consider it. We had a nice one at my 6week ultrasound, but so much can change between then and now, and I've had a MMC at this point before so it's hard to think of getting this far, announcing, and then immediately untelling.
> 
> So right now I'm just waiting to pick up a heartbeat on my doppler before we consider our next move. :)

Totally understand where your coming from! Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Vidal0123

Im due April 17th 2013!


----------



## JennyNBaby

Farmermama how did ur appt go?


----------



## FarmerMama

JennyNBaby said:


> Farmermama how did ur appt go?

It was good :) I'm very excited to have a midwife for this pregnancy! Couldn't find the heartbeat but I'm not to worried. I ordered a Doppler online and it should be here by Monday! Anyone else have one or is getting one?


----------



## FarmerMama

Vidal0123 said:


> Im due April 17th 2013!

Congrats and welcome! Is this your first?

Jenny are you feeling any better yet?!


----------



## Steph82

FarmerMama said:


> JennyNBaby said:
> 
> 
> Farmermama how did ur appt go?
> 
> It was good :) I'm very excited to have a midwife for this pregnancy! Couldn't find the heartbeat but I'm not to worried. I ordered a Doppler online and it should be here by Monday! Anyone else have one or is getting one?Click to expand...


I have the AngelSound! It's been a life saver. I think I would drive myself crazy between U/S if I didnt have it :haha:


----------



## missmiylove

Need a bump buddy. Due april 13th
19years old , married.
Inbox me! I seriously have no one to talk to who has anything incommon with me (as far as being pregnant, younger & married)
So hopefully sum1 hits me up!

H&h pregnancy to everyone !


----------



## FarmerMama

JennyNBaby said:


> I have the AngelSound! It's been a life saver. I think I would drive myself crazy between U/S if I didnt have it :haha:

Haha ya I can't wait till Monday! I ordered the Sonoline B


----------



## FarmerMama

missmiylove said:


> Need a bump buddy. Due april 13th
> 19years old , married.
> Inbox me! I seriously have no one to talk to who has anything incommon with me (as far as being pregnant, younger & married)
> So hopefully sum1 hits me up!
> 
> H&h pregnancy to everyone !

Hello and welcome! I am pregnant younger and married but not as young as you! Im 24 and had my first munchkin when I was 20 :)


----------



## Vidal0123

Thanks! This is my 3rd baby!!! :happydance:




FarmerMama said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Im due April 17th 2013!
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Is this your first?
> 
> Jenny are you feeling any better yet?!Click to expand...


----------



## FarmerMama

Vidal0123 said:


> Thanks! This is my 3rd baby!!! :happydance:


Mine to! How old are your other two? My little man is 4 and my baby girl is 2 :)


----------



## Vidal0123

I have a 10 and 6 yr old.



FarmerMama said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! This is my 3rd baby!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Mine to! How old are your other two? My little man is 4 and my baby girl is 2 :)Click to expand...


----------



## elohcin

I got a hearbeat today at 9 weeks! SO reassuring and needed...because I've been dealing with a LOT of grief over the last week regarding my last 7 losses. Sometimes it just hits me, and this last week was one of those times.

I am 27 now, but I was married at 18! (9 years in December!!!) Wasn't pregnant right away, as we lost our first 2, but I can TOTALLY relate to being the only one in your age group who is starting a family. For me it was that way until just a few years ago...and still is in many ways. Lots are married, but have no interest in kiddos yet.


----------



## FarmerMama

Wow that's great you heard the heartbeat already! I didn't hear it till 11 weeks and it was only for like 10 seconds!


----------



## Vidal0123

I have the Sonoline B and I have heard what I THINK is the heartbeat and it is usually around 135


----------



## Steph82

Vidal0123 said:


> I have the Sonoline B and I have heard what I THINK is the heartbeat and it is usually around 135

I always thought the heartbeat was supposed to be between 150-180 in the first trimester and then slower after 12w??

Not sure though


----------



## Angel Mum

FarmerMama said:


> Just tested positive at 11 DPO with digital with conception indicator ( early I know but couldn't help it! Due date estimated to be April 3rd! Any others yet?!

Im due April 1st ! Which i think is quite ironic because its orginally the date my own mother found out about me 20 odd years ago ! lol

I did about 4 home pregnancy tests before i got the one from the doctors back coz I was just in shock.

Becoming more used to it now though :)


----------



## Vidal0123

Yea your right. I was wrong. I found it for sure 2 days later.





Steph82 said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> I have the Sonoline B and I have heard what I THINK is the heartbeat and it is usually around 135
> 
> I always thought the heartbeat was supposed to be between 150-180 in the first trimester and then slower after 12w??
> 
> Not sure thoughClick to expand...


----------



## FarmerMama

Angel Mum said:


> FarmerMama said:
> 
> 
> Just tested positive at 11 DPO with digital with conception indicator ( early I know but couldn't help it! Due date estimated to be April 3rd! Any others yet?!
> 
> Im due April 1st ! Which i think is quite ironic because its orginally the date my own mother found out about me 20 odd years ago ! lol
> 
> I did about 4 home pregnancy tests before i got the one from the doctors back coz I was just in shock.
> 
> Becoming more used to it now though :)Click to expand...

Congrats! I did 2 more two days after I found out just to be for sure! Is this your first pregnancy?were you ttc?


----------



## FarmerMama

That's awesome! I didn't find it until 11 weeks and it was super hard and by the end of the week it was very easy to find! I have the Sonoline B doppler as well :) 



Vidal0123 said:


> Yea your right. I was wrong. I found it for sure 2 days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> I have the Sonoline B and I have heard what I THINK is the heartbeat and it is usually around 135
> 
> I always thought the heartbeat was supposed to be between 150-180 in the first trimester and then slower after 12w??
> 
> Not sure thoughClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies just be hunting april threads out. Im due on the 7th and im 14wk 4 days today xx


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi can I join your group? I'm due april 14th :) x


----------



## Vidal0123

Welcome!!!!





ukgirl23 said:


> hi can i join your group? I'm due april 14th :) x


----------



## FarmerMama

Hello ladies! Hows everyone feeling? I kinda dropped of the face of the earth for awhile there! Anyone still having morning sickness? I feel great compared to the first trimester but am throwing up more now! Weird. Hope you all have a good day :D


----------



## Cherrybump

I think we are all throwing up this trimester lol. I had stop last friday and then start yesterday again but i think that was due the flu jag. Today i feel better just bit of trapped wind in my chest if you know what i mean. I seems to get it often sometimes flem in the morning makes me little sick. 

Ive got back ache a little to but i think thats just from work lifting big bags.xxxx


----------



## cre8ing

I had some nausea this morning but tea and a snack made it stop thankfully. I hadn't had it in weeks though. I am not feeling as much like I need a nap in the middle of the day but am still getting tired earlier than usual at night.


----------



## Cherrybump

Im like that to but i get morning sickness :( every few days then a break. I find having something like a costa cooler helps and eatuing ice cream so im stocking up on them lol. Got sore neck today :S.


----------



## FarmerMama

Hello ladies! Its been awhile since any of us have posted anything but I havent forgotten you all! Hows everyones pregnancy's going?!


----------



## babygirls2

FarmerMama said:


> Just tested positive at 11 DPO with digital with conception indicator ( early I know but couldn't help it! Due date estimated to be April 3rd! Any others yet?!

I am due April 4th!


----------

